# Novel Idea



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

During tallow flow someone moved in about 60+ hives on pallet about 5 miles from my house. First thought was to place quite a few swarm traps nearby, but don't know the landowners. Well about 1 mile away there is this industrial facility. 

Saw this box yesterday, then looked closer today and there are at least 6 along the main fence line. 

Someone had some issues with bee swarms I am assuming. Wish the person well. And good use of a cardboard Nuc I guess.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I wish him/her good luck! The bees are going to read the word "trap" and not move in. lol


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Can Italians read English?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Looked a little closer today, there are at least 8 traps out. 

Think maybe my hunch earlier this year was right. Just didn't jump faster enough.


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

marshmasterpat said:


> Looked a little closer today, there are at least 8 traps out.
> 
> Think maybe my hunch earlier this year was right. Just didn't jump faster enough.


From my perspective of reading about trap placement, these are not ideally placed (if all the others look like this). Did any seem to have bees? If you can find a location nearby that approaches a more ideal site, you might out trap them.

Chris

(Started trapping this year, still waiting....)


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

These are in a large mowed area surrounding the edge of the industrial facility. Figure they are trying to intercept any scouts and swarms moving into the industrial facility. 

A few beeks around here deal with removals on some of these sites and they charge mega bucks.


----------

